# what other illness do you suffer?



## indie

Including mental and physical, what sort of illnesses do you suffer besides dp/dr? Have they worsened since onset, appeared alongside, gotten better, etc.

I have suffered from depression horribly before, along with tmj (jaw locking issue) before due to stress, and my anxiety has GREATLY worsened, and though my depression, is in a way, better, the suicidal thoughts are so much worse. I have noticed ADHD and OCD symptoms a lot, and they've become less manageable since me having them prior. My doctor diagnosed me with bipolar type two, but he wouldn't hear me out that it is simply just DP.


----------



## Photogenic_Potato

DP/DR ofcourse and HPPD. Anxiety i guess just GAD.


----------



## KurtCobain

ptsd & adhd


----------



## freezeup

HPPD,GAD,SAD,Agoraphobia also probably on the spectrum in some way.


----------



## forestx5

I have advanced heart disease. (Atherosclerosis).


----------



## thy

Nothing. I think I might be in a small minority.


----------



## Yuuuumypinksprinkles

lol ocd ,adhd ,bipolor, sevevere depression, anxiety and dpdr did i miss anything mmmmmmmmmmm im full of mental disorders

_ooohhhhhhhhhh and i suffer from the i dont give a fuck disorder_


----------



## TDX

I have severe depression. For people with mental disorders it is not unusual to have other mental disorders, too.


----------



## forestx5

Depression is a whole new order of suffering. I once went 52 days without real sleep. Every 3 or 4 days I would "enjoy" 3 hours of unconsciousness, but I wouldn't call it sleep. I would be tossed back into consciousness rudely, as if my sleep had been a puddle that had evaporated. Insomnia is a torture that increases the likelihood of suicide by a factor of 5. Anxiety increases that by another factor of 5. How can you be sleepless without anxiety? Depression with insomnia and anxiety is a near death sentance. I don't know how I survived. Not sure I could do it again.


----------



## TDX

> Depression is a whole new order of suffering. I once went 52 days without real sleep. Every 3 or 4 days I would "enjoy" 3 hours of unconsciousness, but I wouldn't call it sleep. I would be tossed back into consciousness rudely, as if my sleep had been a puddle that had evaporated. Insomnia is a torture that increases the likelihood of suicide by a factor of 5. Anxiety increases that by another factor of 5. How can you be sleepless without anxiety? Depression with insomnia and anxiety is a near death sentance. I don't know how I survived. Not sure I could do it again.


For me sleeping itself wasn't that much a problem. Sleeping *regulary* was a big problem. Before Mirtazapine I often went to bed at 6:00 and and got up at 16:00. Often this interval shifted forward each day, so on the next day I slept at 7:00 to 17:00, than at 8:00 to 18:00 and so on. That's bad, but inability to sleep is worse of course. I know that, because when I took Aripiprazole I wasn't able to sleep, although I would be tired. When I withdrew from Clozapine I wasn't able to sleep for 10 days.


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire

I'm officially diagnosed with Paranoid Schizophrenia


----------



## thy

interesting topic. thought id do a poll

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/55364-do-you-suffer-from-any-mental-illnesses-in-addition-to-dpdr/


----------



## fmac

I have bipolar disorder with psicosis but after I got blank mind state, I no longer feel and think that people are watching me while I go on the street


----------



## Chip1021

Autonomic Space Monkey said:


> That was one of the official ones I got too when I was 16 years old. However, depending on what Psychiatrist/Doctor I saw I also got; Schizophrenia, Mood Disorder, & Personality Disorder. All of which I think are total & utter nonsense, as each professional had his own diagnosis that ignored most of my symptoms & focused on his own area of expertise. I consider them all to be misdiagnosis now, especially the Schizophrenia labels as I have absolutely no psychosis. I think they had those ideas as I was smoking MJ at the time & was a bit paranoid, that & them misunderstanding my efforts to describe DDS without knowing what it was myself.


That's the nature of psychiatry for you. For years i went to tons of doctors and psychiatrists and received many many diagnoses. None of them ever thought of DP / DR, and even when I mentioned this to them, they still refused that diagnosis.

But that's one of the differences between psychiatry and other areas of medicine. Usually, the doctors figure out what's wrong with you, which then informs them of what they want to do with you. In psychiatry, frequently they FIRST decide what they want to do with you, then give you a diagnosis that matches it.


----------



## Todd

I've never been to professionals before or even took meds but from what I believe, I have depression, social anxiety, very stressed out, memory issues with DR and maybe DP? I am not sure. I am also a hypochondriac so I think I have a brain tumor, cancer and so many other things and a fear of going to a doctor to even get checked out. I am in a very tortured state of mind right now, I need a lot of help if I want to get my life back on track.


----------



## luluinthefog

OCD, health anxiety, hypothyroidism, and does a caffeine addiction count?c; lol


----------



## Amethysteyes

I had been diagnosed with panic disorder, major depressive disorder, ocd, bipolar 2 and have some female hormonal imbalance with premenstrual syndrome. Sucks ass.


----------



## hanginginhere_ramen

depression, anxiety, ocd, hppd, and something physical that not even my doctors know what is up with lol. everytime i eat something spicy or hot, my throat closes up and i cant breathe at all. also happens in my sleep where ill wake up gasping for air and ill be suffocating for a good 30 secs. hasnt happened in awhile since i got dpdr, luckily enough.


----------



## star_cheese

PTSD (which opens the doors to a laundry list of other disorders) Dissociative Identity Disorder, and lately severe depression that's high functioning, according to my psychotherapist.

I don't take meds. I gave up on them.


----------



## Le9ase

Haven't sought counsel for diagnoses, but I wager complex ptsd and electrolytes imbalance. Tinnitus, anxiety and depression I'm pretty certain.


----------



## Amethysteyes

hanginginhere_ramen said:


> depression, anxiety, ocd, hppd, and something physical that not even my doctors know what is up with lol. everytime i eat something spicy or hot, my throat closes up and i cant breathe at all. also happens in my sleep where ill wake up gasping for air and ill be suffocating for a good 30 secs. hasnt happened in awhile since i got dpdr, luckily enough.


Have you been tested/evaluated for asthma? Thats what it sounds like to me.


----------



## smallbean

I've been diagnosed with C-PTSD, and alongside the DP comes incredible amounts of anxiety as well as OCD- but only obsessive thoughts/ruminations, never compulsions so I believe that's classified as "pure" OCD?


----------

